# Fighting



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Well tonight I was at one of my brother in laws birthday party and some stuff happened. I have always been a fighter, and I just wanted to know who else loves to fight. I might throw in the details in later! I had fun!


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

I practice Aikido and Kung Chi, I sometimes spar with friends. It's really fun. I'd like to take kickboxing lessons soon.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

When I was yonger I used to love to fight even if it was a stupid reason but now I only fight if Im drunk or some one messes with my sh*t or tries to get with my girl(my girl is the same way when some girl tries to mess with me or wants me), But nothing is more shoothing then seeing blood trickle down some ones face and the damage you did, well besides sex


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I dont mind throwing fighting with lacrosse gloves and helmets.....but I am usually on the recieving end of the blows....


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

I'm always up for a fight...I want to take kickboxing lessons, too, maybe this summer if I have time.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I dont mind throwing fighting with lacrosse gloves and helmets.....


 The only thing that sucks when playing lacrosse and getting into fights, is getting whacked accross the knees by a D-stick. Ended my sophmore playing season in highschool. But then again, I used to talk alot of sh*t....

HaHaHa


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

used to fight all the time but hell now a days there is no fighting someone always wants to be a chicken sh*t and either get u jumped by 20 of his friends or use a gun and now that i have my own son fighting is not an option


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

I can fight but dont go looking for it

that karate BS doesn't hel panyone unless you get jumped by jackie chan or jet lee. I know plenty of kids that know karate that can't fight worth crap it doesn't help


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

who would want to fight me?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

karate is merely an aerobic exercise disguised as a martial art for middle-aged people, and nothing of it other than the occasional arm holds they teach you could ever help.

I got a black belt in shudokahn karate when I was age 12 (yeah, I started when I was 4 yrs old, heh). I didn't know sh*t then and I don't know sh*t now







Just goes to prove that whole ranking system is a joke. Hell even in elementary and middle school I wouldn't dare say I used to be a blackbelt in karate; knew it'd just drive someone to whip my ass for the fun of it

I could beat up Innes tho.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I don't get in that many fights anymore but they do come around I'm there. I have too much pride I can't back down even if I'm out numbered 10 to 1.

I was boxing amateurs for almost 5 years. And did some brazilian jiu-jitsu for only a few years. Nothing special just the basic moves.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Grow up people. I was not going to respond to this thread until I saw what others said. I would never start a fight that is very grade school. The only way I would fight if it was for something real and then it would be to the end. If you mess with mine, it is over, otherwise it is all good. I am too old to play games and if you bring it, you better bring it all, and finish what you start because if you dont....I will. 
Fights are for kids. I would never use what I have been trained to do unless I was provoked immensely. If you cant walk away from a confrontation, you will never win when it count....this is a fact.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yeah im with gurke; lets have all these marauding brutes castrated


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

I will fight soemone my size that trys to mess wit hme i never start fights unless i ahev a good reason. If a big dude trys to mess wit hme its all good i will jsut go to my car and pull out my gun. I dont hit smaller people either unless they hit me first.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Grow up people. I was not going to respond to this thread until I saw what others said. I would never start a fight that is very grade school. The only way I would fight if it was for something real and then it would be to the end. If you mess with mine, it is over, otherwise it is all good. I am too old to play games and if you bring it, you better bring it all, and finish what you start because if you dont....I will.
> Fights are for kids. I would never use what I have been trained to do unless I was provoked immensely. If you cant walk away from a confrontation, you will never win when it count....this is a fact.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

hell no, az, you got your system all fucked;

if i big guy picks on you while your with your gf, you timidly try to ignore it and act like it doesn't bother you, but then if he continues to be an ass then you leave your gf with him and go to your car and start crying before driving home and feeling sorry for yourself


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

I dont fight, havent fought since grade 7, theres to much guns and knives in fights now.

And grosse gurke is right


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

when i was in hockey the gloves came off here and there but most of the time i was to busy scoring goals. and when i was drinking i was usually a happy drunk, till the next morning when i counted my money







but i'm also with GG the older you get the more time you need for your wounds to heal, and it doesn't look to grown up supporting black eyes but if it has to be done! watch out for the old guys, mean bastards hehehe


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> I would never use what I have been trained to do....


 What exactly have you been "trained" to do ? I assuming miltary combat, which can be extremely useful.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

He's been trained to defy and destroy people like YOU, Skeletor!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I only fight when somebody else starts it with me, its my little rule, never start the fights, but I dont give up unless somebody can knock me out, which hasnt happened

even though my motorcycle KOed me several times


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> He's been trained to defy and destroy people like YOU, Skeletor!


 I will never be defeated.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

NIKE said:


> but i'm also with GG the older you get the more time you need for your wounds to heal, and it doesn't look to grown up supporting black eyes but if it has to be done! watch out for the old guys, mean bastards hehehe


 You dont understand me at all. When you grow up you understand that there are more important things in life. If it was me and you......I would have not black eye, you would have a broken neck and I would be standing trial. You need to learn where to pick your battles and when to just walk away, that is my point.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Well Gurke maybe you should revise that theory a little... If noone steps in to thwart his vile plans, scarfish will take over Castle Grayskull and use its arcane magics to rule the universe!


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Grow up people. I was not going to respond to this thread until I saw what others said. I would never start a fight that is very grade school. The only way I would fight if it was for something real and then it would be to the end. If you mess with mine, it is over, otherwise it is all good. I am too old to play games and if you bring it, you better bring it all, and finish what you start because if you dont....I will.
> Fights are for kids. I would never use what I have been trained to do unless I was provoked immensely. If you cant walk away from a confrontation, you will never win when it count....this is a fact.


 GG.

You can't forget that there are some kids on here. So they still like to fight, you can't just think were all adults here.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

i don't consider 18+ yrs, which is the age of most the ppl here, to be a kid


----------



## THEONE (Mar 21, 2003)

i used to fight alot till i got sliced up.

THEONE


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> NIKE said:
> 
> 
> > but i'm also with GG the older you get the more time you need for your wounds to heal, and it doesn't look to grown up supporting black eyes but if it has to be done! watch out for the old guys, mean bastards hehehe
> ...


my point was that just didn't explain it to a tee thought your maturity could figure it out







glad to see you did it and save it with the neck thing chuck noris







or please tell us more


----------



## Sweetness (Apr 16, 2003)

I have been in three fights in my life. In 3rd grade I got the daylights beat out of me by a 5th grader. My freshman year in HS a senior shoved me into a locker. I knocked three of his teeth out. The summer after my senior year in HS a friend and I were jumped in the parking lot of White Castle's. My friend and I came out with nothing more than some scratches, while the assailants (2 of them) got a concussion and broken ribs.

I have never fought someone my size or smaller because I don't start fights, nor do I look for them. All three of my fights were against larger people, and I was only defending myself. The reason I have been successful is due to being a wrestler all my life. People can't fight when they can't move. When they can't move you can punch, kick, and knee them at your will.

I'm a mid-sized guy with a smart mouth, and I'm normally not afraid to let someone know they are dumb. What I did to the kid my freshman year kept me safe for 4 years. You'd be surprised what knocking the teeth out of your school's starting tailback can do for your reputation.

My mom and dad told me this when I was little: Avoid fighting. But, if you are forced into one, you better not back down, or you will be picked on mercilessly by that person for a long time. Even if you lose, the bully won't go to all that trouble to pick on you again. Especially if you got a good shot or two in!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yeah ok sweetheart, but if your with ur gf at the movies waiting in line for tickets and some larger male threatens to beat you, you still follow through with the procedure of leaving your gf with the guy, running to your car crying, and driving home all alone and feeling sorry for yourself, right?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Well.. I used to be in a gang, plus used to roam around the streets of Frisco, hitting up MUNI. I been in gang fights, done D* bys, gaffled other kids for their parkahs and Jordans. And I got tats and battle scars to prove it..









But dont get me wrong.. I was like some kids who grew up and ran with the wrong crowd. Im honestly not proud of things I've done in the past, actually regret alot of it.

I love fighting, even till now.. but I wouldn't be dead caught starting a fight, but would if there was a real good reason. I'm grown up now and have too much responsibilities to uphold.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yeah i can see what you all are now-- buncha washed-up urban punks


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> yeah i can see what you all are now-- buncha washed-up urban punks


 OOOh noo you didn't padnah!!







JK

Washed up, nah.. Can honestly say that alot of folks in my generation were straight up trouble makers, punks. Its like you couldn't even wait for a bus without getting punked on, getting mobb'd for $$$ or your gear. Some stayed in that path and have regrets of not having a future. And some got their shiet together, held up responsibilities and took the turn for the better.

Urban Punks.. The image and attitude is gone. But like the saying goes.. "you can take a person out of the streets, but you cant take the street out of the person". Ya feel?!?!


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Innes said:


> who would want to fight me?


 I want to fight your avatar innes, it wont stop dancing` but ill put him out for awhile.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah i can see what you all are now-- buncha washed-up urban punks
> ...


I feel ya zilla.

Suberban life aint what it seems, I lived in the city(buffalo ny) and the suberbs of buffalo and people of the suberbs are just as tough as the city people. I have brawled crews vs crews with the city people just cause they think the suberbs are just a bunch of pusses with money so they think they can punk us off. I realize now it was stupid and immature and almost going to prison for 3-5 years helped to.

As for the guns and knives who ever needs them are the bitches and punks besides if you need them to just walk down the streets. Like this one time me and my friends went to fight a bunch of black dudes from the east side of the city and we did not even get to fight they just started shooting at us. Them are the bitches

If you are tough your tough and if not your not bottom line, where you live has nothing to do with it. It is all bullshit. Like I stated before there are only a couple reasons to fight if someone messes with your sh*t or some dude tries messes with your girl or kids, them are the only reasons I think are worth it.

These are my opinions, I like what gross said.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

Yeah, I've been in a ton in my younger days, used to enjoy it but now I don't really derive any satisfaction from hospitalizing someone, it seems cool at first then you realize that you really just f'd somebody up and it is nothing to be happy bout. When I used to powerlift a lot and was gettin close to benching 400lbs I was a walking testosterone ball for a while, but then I realized that I was being a tool








and settled down. Haven't been in a fight in quite some time now just because I don't really see the need for it, and the last time I actually did fight I was standing up for someone else...go figure, lol. The way I look at it now is both parties lose, casue one gets all f'd up and the other leaves with a busted up hand, lol.

Mark


----------



## Sweetness (Apr 16, 2003)

I would not walk at night downtown without a gun. Call me a wuss all you want, but I don't care who you are, when seven guys want your wallet, you can't put up much of a fight.


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

I have found that the people that really are tough dont talk about it.

nuf said


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

very true pythonwill, the ones that talk a lot tend to be the ones that try to scare you away with words...from my experiences the ones that don't talk are the ones to worry about...like the old saying goes "actions speak louder than words"









Mark


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> hell no, az, you got your system all fucked;
> 
> if i big guy picks on you while your with your gf, you timidly try to ignore it and act like it doesn't bother you, but then if he continues to be an ass then you leave your gf with him and go to your car and start crying before driving home and feeling sorry for yourself


 I will go to my car but i will not sit there and cry i will come back with a fuckin gun and put a hole in your face


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

o ok, maybe thats just me then :sad:


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

> I will go to my car but i will not sit there and cry i will come back with a fuckin gun and put a hole in your face


now AZ, I'm not flaming you here, personally I like reading your posts and you seem like a good kid. But if some dude pisses you off why waste the time of going back to the car to get a gun and risk life imprisonment when you could just chop him in the throat and beat him down. Much more practical, at least that is how I do it...but there is always the chance that the whole throat chop doesn't work and the guy that is 2x your size gets pissed and drills you with a few good ones...not that I would know







hehe. Hopefully this summer I'll be able to round up the money and snag a pistol, now that i"m finally old enough.

Mark


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

oh hell no f00s, id take off running like a little bitch and crawl in a dumpster and close the lid, n hide out there for a couple hours till things cleared up. Earlier this year some middle-school kid who was nearly a head shorter than me tried pimpin on my chick, and I did that. Worked like a fuckin charm; he never even tried _looking_ for me.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

> oh hell no f00s, id take off running like a little bitch and crawl in a dumpster and close the lid, n hide out there for a couple hours till things cleared up. Earlier this year some middle-school kid who was nearly a head shorter than me tried pimpin on my chick, and I did that. Worked like a fuckin charm; he never even tried looking for me.


haha, whether that really happened or not still funny as hell to read.


----------



## Sweetness (Apr 16, 2003)

pythonwill said:


> I have found that the people that really are tough dont talk about it.
> 
> nuf said


 That is so very true. However, this guy starting this topic was just asking about people's fights, and people are telling him about fights. Nobody's really saying how tough they are. It's just something else to talk about, nothing more. Just take it with a grain of salt. This is the internet.


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

grosse u nailed the nail on the head but u forgot the year is 2003 and fighting is not an option to some people like i said now a days it's all about guns and as far as knowing how to fight i grew up on the streets of new yorlk so i am pretty sure i can handle my own but like u said we are all grown up so it really is not worth it


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

edit double posted


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

one thing that is true, no matter how tough you are there is always someone tougher then you are. So have a good day.

Now big and stronger that aint true in a fight because size dont matter.

I agree that people who say they are tough, some are tough but more then half are bitches and there bark is worse then there bite.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

pythonwill said:


> I have found that the people that really are tough dont talk about it.
> 
> nuf said


 Are whoosies, scared, have PTSD or dunt want to bring back the past when they got wedgies and noogies from bullies!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I love kicking my own ass. Nobody needs a good beatin' more than me.









I wouldn't mind taking a poke at Sweetness based mereley on his member name.







(just jokin' ya)


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> I love kicking my own ass. Nobody needs a good beatin' more than me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> I wouldn't mind taking a poke at Sweetness based mereley on his member name.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










What a bully.. picking on a guy with the name, SWEETNESS.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

my advice to those who like to fight, join the marines, my friend was home for the holiday and he showed me some of the training he had

the actually fight for real when they train, best of all no jail time and you actually learn to be a good hand to hand fighter


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

I wouldn't be to positive about the no jail time. I have trained in a few different fighting arts and have learned bone breaking, pressure points, and body dismemberment. If you do not warn someone before hand of what you may or may not know and you seriously f them up (hospital etc...) you will definately face some big charges. And finally another thing for all of you that like to fight just remember there is always people faster, stronger, and more experienced than you may be, also you have to worry about some jackass pulling out a gun and ending your life probably over something stupid. It's better to just avoid fighting what soever. That being said i currently take combat hapkido, kickboxing, and kenpo, but mainly just for conditioning and staying in shape, and also incase i am ever in a situation i will be able to defend myself.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> my advice to those who like to fight, join the marines, my friend was home for the holiday and he showed me some of the training he had


 Did, got out last July. The training is intense, and real, but now it kinda scares me a lil. Im not affraid of beating someones ass if they deserve it. what scares me is how badly I could hurt them. Not saying im unbeatable cause no one is. We had a saying, We train how we fight, we fight how we train. And to be honest if you didn't go full speed during training, you were more likely to get injured cause the other guy(s) were going full speed. But you dont have time to think when you fight. It's all reactions. It's not about who's stronger or bigger, it's about who's quicker and has faster reflexes. Precision and tactics count very little compared to the other two.

Just my two pennies!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Also, did you guys know that each and everyone of us has superpower stregnth thats only triggered by instincts and fear when it concerns with a loved one? Its been recorded and scientifically proven.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

well and it deals with smarts in fighting too, people that are well trained know better tactics and better places to strike on that inflict more damage, but as you said speed, thats why those little asian guys are soo good


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> well and it deals with smarts in fighting too, people that are well trained know better tactics and better places to strike on that inflict more damage, but as you said speed, thats why those little asian guys are soo good


 yup, I have a lot of asian friends, and damn are those guys fast and quick.


----------

